# 1901-1904 Racycle



## Tall (Jun 10, 2021)

Happy to share pics of the bike I bought at a recent estate sale in NJ. Its a one owner bike and mostly original. Ive been consulting with Ward (wcben) and he has been tremendously helpful and gracious. My plan is to disassemble, clean thoroughly, reassemble, add tires and ride if possible and hang on the wall if not.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2021)

@gtdohn


----------



## Tall (Jun 10, 2021)

@Wcben


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2021)

That chain is worth its weight in gold!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello Tall,  South Jersey farm boy here. PM me if you are south and like to talk antique bicycles.
Wayne


----------



## Tall (Jun 10, 2021)

Hey, Wayne.  North Jersey.  The conversation would be all one sided as you know antique bikes and I am just learning.


----------



## Dweber (Jun 10, 2021)

Great original Racycle complete with script chain!


----------



## gkeep (Jun 10, 2021)

Fantastic find! What a great survivor. Clean it very carefully and slowly. When you pull out the seat post look dow in the frame with a flashlight in case a build sheet for the bike was stashed in there. WOW!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks like a clean, regrease and tyres and wheel check is all that's required. 
Lovely, really lovely!
Stick another saddle on it and ride it as often as you can.
Would be a real shame to hang something like that on the wall!


----------



## TheWindrider (Jun 12, 2021)

Incredible find and condition!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice score.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jun 12, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Looks like a clean, regrease and tyres and wheel check is all that's required.
> Lovely, really lovely!
> Stick another saddle on it and ride it as often as you can.
> Would be a real shame to hang something like that on the wall!



What saddles fit this kind of post? My 1898 Glenwood has the same situation (would rather preserve the beat up original). 
Thanks!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 12, 2021)

TheWindrider said:


> What saddles fit this kind of post? My 1898 Glenwood has the same situation (would rather preserve the beat up original).
> Thanks!



Many people would go down the 'Brooks' saddle route to use on a  regular basis. Easy to find, and very comfortable to use.
I know some US bike manufacturers offered "English pattern saddles " as an option in their catalogues during the TOC period, so something like a Brooks would not be inappropriate. 

Also you could consider one of @Paul Watson's superb period replicas of a similar type to the original featured on this Racycle.

It's not a question of what saddle would fit really though. It's  more a question of the saddle clamp.
Getting one that fits both the saddle rails and is a suitable size for the seatpost diameter can sometimes be a problem. But not too difficult a problem to solve.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jun 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Many people would go down the 'Brooks' saddle route to use on a  regular basis. Easy to find, and very comfortable to use.
> I know some US bike manufacturers offered "English pattern saddles " as an option in their catalogues during the TOC period, so something like a Brooks would not be inappropriate.
> 
> Also you could consider one of @Paul Watson's superb period replicas of a similar type to the original featured on this Racycle.
> ...



That’s the trouble. Nothing modern in my parts bins will adapt. It’s frustrating. I have a ‘71 Super Course with original B15 that would look gorgeous on it but won’t fit the small diameter horizontal stem mount.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 14, 2021)

I have the same problem with my 1911 'National'. You have to fabricate a shim out of steel tubing to fit the Brooks clamp to the narrow Lucky 7 post.
You just need some steel tubing , a hacksaw and a file.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jun 14, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I have the same problem with my 1911 'National'. You have to fabricate a shim out of steel tubing to fit the Brooks clamp to the narrow Lucky 7 post.
> You just need some steel tubing , a hacksaw and a file.



I can’t quite see the process. Would you shoot me a pic privately? The rails on modern seats are 2” and the one that this 1898 clamp fits is 1.5” or so. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 14, 2021)

This reminds me of my Iver when I got it. For the saddle, I used a Brooks with one of those standard cheap (5/8"?) saddle clamps. To fit it on the 7 stem, I got a piece of pipe with the same ID as the stem's diameter (1/2"?) and OD as the clamp needed. As it was a tight fit, I cut a slit up the side of the pipe so that it could expand to fit onto the stem, which sounds like the same thing DNC1 is describing. I used a rubber mallet and it slid right on.

I was going to make a modern replica of the Troxel saddle that came on it, but didn't get past cutting the plywood base. For wheels, I replaced them with CB Italia wood clinchers because single tubes are expensive and usually an inappropriate size and style. Besides that, while I think the wheels would have been fine, with their thin spokes and age, I wouldn't have wanted to risk it.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 4, 2021)

I have some very accurate repro badges for NARROW TREAD and SELF OILING Racycle models made through the years.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 voice calls only and I do not text or email me at: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi !  That's a real nice bike you've got there, and like others said, it would not take a huge amount to get it in good riding condition again.  This is especially the case if the wheels are still fairly straight.  I recently restored a wood rim bike, not too far in age from yours.  One thing I wanted to elaborate more on that I haven't heard mentioned so much yet, is that rather than replacing your original seat, it looks to me to be very much restorable.  I can furnish you some additional advise on that if you choose to go that route, but I will warn you, it dosen't cost hardly any money to do it, but it will take up a good deal of your time to restore a seat like that.  Also, for your wheels and tires, I can give you a bit of advice on choosing an inexpensive modern tire that will work on it.  A good way to start is to search 700c tubular tire in ebay, and choose one that you like.  Here is a link to a tire that I have mounted on my wood rim bike, and ridden it a little so far, and it seems to do the job well





__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com
				




 It is a cream rubber tire, and you can paint the black sidewalls to match your bike's color.  It is also very close to the size of the original tires.  You will also have to use high proof rub alcohol or acetone nail polish remover, to remove the logos on the sides of the tire, but the end result is quite nice.  Again, it is a fairly labor intensive process to do it right, but you will have good results, and it won't break the bank.  Let me know if you need some more advice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 5, 2021)

Great find, I regret selling my original.

-mike


----------

